#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  звуковое сопровождение

## Ласло Ковач

добрый день
собираюсь погрузиться в рассмотрение учения о пустоте (Г.Д.Тинлей)
хотелось бы знать какое предпочтительно аудиосопровождение для медитаций этого вектора да и для просто для изучения этого направления
и где это сопровождение отыскать
спасибо

----------


## Asanga

> http://fpmt.ru/index.php?aid=158&sid=177&text_id=90


а разве для таких медитаций рекомендуют звуковое сопровождение (Г.Д.Тинлей)?
Вообще зачем проникновение в пустоту чем-либо сопровождать?
Вам не кажется что в таком случае потеряется само проникновение благодаря такому сопровождению? :-)

----------


## Ласло Ковач

> а разве для таких медитаций рекомендуют звуковое сопровождение (Г.Д.Тинлей)?
> Вообще зачем проникновение в пустоту чем-либо сопровождать?
> Вам не кажется что в таком случае потеряется само проникновение благодаря такому сопровождению? :-)


музыка (в каком бы она виде не была) приносит вдозновение
она выступает как катализатор )
да и все ведь познается с опытом  :Wink:

----------


## Asanga

> и все ведь познается с опытом


Рекомендую обратиться к опыту принятому в Гелук, раз уж Вы пишете в этом разделе и ссылаетесь на наставления Д.Тинлея
http://lungta.ru/mp3/3_inv_01.mp3 вот тут может быть и другая музыка проверенная опытом школы Гелук.

----------


## Ласло Ковач

> Рекомендую обратиться к опыту принятому в Гелук, раз уж Вы пишете в этом разделе и ссылаетесь на наставления Д.Тинлея
> http://lungta.ru/mp3/3_inv_01.mp3 вот тут может быть и другая музыка проверенная опытом школы Гелук.


дык это ж не я тут пишу )
это модерация такая )

----------


## Asanga

Д.Тинлея, Вам тоже модератор приписал?

----------


## Ласло Ковач

> Д.Тинлея, Вам тоже модератор приписал?


ну так я ведь не знаю как все это)
я тут отписал: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....newpost&t=9892
, пока безответно

----------


## Ersh

Вопрос перенесен сюда из дзенского, так как Геше Джампа Тинлей - наставник из школы Гелуг-па.

----------


## matoos

Кого от Заппы штырит, кого от Кобзона...тут всё жестко индивидуально.

"Выныривайте из погружения" к декабрьскому ретриту в Новосибирск.
Может быть там ваши вопросы прояснятся. :Smilie:

----------


## Orient

http://www.yugzone.ru/brainmusic/dow...3/Thompson.htm

Может Джеффри Томпсон подойдет? :Big Grin:

----------

